# Medical Colleges & Scholarship



## saja (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone update me about how many Medical Colleges are there in UAE for the admission as well as is there any scholarships available for EXPATS?

regards,
saja


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

List of universities and colleges in the United Arab Emirates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://www.google.com/search?q=med...chrome-mobile&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

Google is your friend


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Far too kind, Saraswat. I'm often


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

...finding myself replying to messages with: 
"
There's this great site I use when before I ask people questions, you can find it here -www.google.ae
"

Then again, I'm a sarcastic bint.


----------

